# OZ to massacre sharks! Finally some good news.



## R.C. Christian

Australian Sharks to Be Killed en Masse by Government » The Epoch Times

The Australian government is so concerned about shark attacks on humans that it plans to start baiting and trapping the creatures about half a mile off the western coast. The Western Australian government plans to set baited drum lines to catch large sharks along heavily used beaches in metropolitan areas. Boats would then monitor the drum lines, to be set up for 24 hours a day for four months beginning in January.

The governments tactic is part of a larger approach that includes more aerial surveillance, shark tagging, beach patrols, and a trial shark enclosure. It said in a statement that the drum lines are one more step toward a long-term shark strategy to protect people from shark attacks. It also plans to establish a Coastal Shark Management Zone.

The method of killing the sharks in large numbers with the baited drums is known as culling. Conservationists are calling for a halt to the measure.

While we acknowledge the need to restore public confidence and provide safe swimming areas for the community, we do not support the use of lethal shark population control measures such as nets, drum lines, or targeted fishing of sharks, said Dr. Ryan Kempster, a shark biologist and founder of Support Our Sharks, in an email. Such approaches are by their very nature indiscriminate in the animals that are caught and killed, and also likely to be ineffective.


----------



## Pennywise

Shark is delicious. I hope they don't just kill them and dump them for the sake of people stupid enough to swim among them.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I completely agree that the foul creatures should be eaten. They'll make more. 

I got bumped by 1 once in the gulf, and ever since then my name is Swiminus Minimus when it comes to water where I can't see meh legs. Next month in the Bahamas should be an interesting experience for me because as it stands I'd kill every damn 1 of them.


----------



## strollingbones

yea oz is know for its great control of native predators....

lets look at the rabbits and then the poisons toads  both seemed like a good plan at the time....

but turned out to be eco disasters


----------



## R.C. Christian

Thank I god I don't live there. Too many things that bite and leave you a corpse but it is very ecologically sensitive.


----------



## NoNukes

Sharks belong in the ocean, humans do not. Leave the sharks alone. Considering how many people are in the ocean every day, there are very few attacks.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Sharks are tasty treat. They need to learn their place in the food chain just like Polar bears etc. I wonder what bear tastes like? I'd love to shoot an endangered species and eat it especially a bald eagle.


----------



## novasteve

We must kill a million sharks per human that had a shark even just swim near him. People need to stop invading the domain of sharks


----------



## koshergrl

Screw that. If I'm there, it's my domain.

And the sharks feel the same.

Sadly, they don't have the wherewithal to eliminate my species, so my species will win this one.

They haven't always hung out there and eaten humans. They are doing it because they have found a food source. They can return to wherever they hung out before we started hanging there. WE were there first.


----------



## novasteve

Sharks don't like the taste of people for the most part. They usually mistake people for seals


----------



## R.C. Christian

novasteve said:


> We must kill a million sharks per human that had a shark even just swim near him. People need to stop invading the domain of sharks



Damn it novasteve, lighten the fuck up. I was being sarcastic for the most part! And I got bumped. Not cool.


----------



## koshergrl

novasteve said:


> Sharks don't like the taste of people for the most part. They usually mistake people for seals


 
Maybe, maybe not. Nobody really knows.

And really, who cares what a shark's motivation for eating you is?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

R.C. Christian said:


> I completely agree that the foul creatures should be eaten. They'll make more.
> 
> I got bumped by 1 once in the gulf, and ever since then my name is Swiminus Minimus when it comes to water where I can't see meh legs. Next month in the Bahamas should be an interesting experience for me because as it stands I'd kill every damn 1 of them.



  I was wade fishing off Surfside in chest deep water and had a nice stringer of trout on my belt and a shark decided he wanted em. Bastard dragged me about twenty feet before he bit through the stringer.
 Scared the liven shit out of me!! I'm guessing it was a BIG bull shark.

   I still dont get the whole "they're going extinct" shit. Every time I go offshore I see a shitload of em.


----------



## Mr. H.

novasteve said:


> Sharks don't like the taste of people for the most part. They usually mistake people for seals



That's why Rosie O'Donnell never goes in the ocean.


----------



## skye

NoNukes said:


> Sharks belong in the ocean, humans do not. Leave the sharks alone. Considering how many people are in the ocean every day, there are very few attacks.




I agree with you!


----------



## Alfalfa

This isn't about safety, it's about tourism and money.


----------



## koshergrl

Who cares? People aren't on the menu. If the sharks can't figure that out, then it's lights out for them.


----------



## skye

koshergrl said:


> Who cares? People aren't on the menu. If the sharks can't figure that out, then it's lights out for them.




perhaps you should explain to the sharks that it is not nice to bite and eat people! tell them to be politically correct!

that Nature means nothing..... you naughty boy shark  you!


----------



## R.C. Christian

herewegoagain said:


> r.c. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i completely agree that the foul creatures should be eaten. They'll make more.
> 
> I got bumped by 1 once in the gulf, and ever since then my name is swiminus minimus when it comes to water where i can't see meh legs. Next month in the bahamas should be an interesting experience for me because as it stands i'd kill every damn 1 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was wade fishing off surfside in chest deep water and had a nice stringer of trout on my belt and a shark decided he wanted em. Bastard dragged me about twenty feet before he bit through the stringer.
> Scared the liven shit out of me!! I'm guessing it was a big bull shark.
> 
> I still dont get the whole "they're going extinct" shit. Every time i go offshore i see a shitload of em.
Click to expand...


holy shit alert ^^^^


----------



## R.C. Christian

Noomi wake the hell up and weigh in on this issue please!


----------



## skye

R.C. Christian said:


> Noomi wake the hell up and weigh in on this issue please!



you need help??? can't do it alone??


----------



## Gracie

Australia needs to focus on the box jellyfish. THEY do more harm to swimmers than sharks do.


----------



## koshergrl

When you make pronouncements like that, it would be considerate if you would post some sort of link or something so the rest of us can check it out.

Just saying.


----------



## bianco

R.C. Christian said:


> Thank I god I don't live there. Too many things that bite and leave you a corpse but it is very ecologically sensitive.



No bears and big cats though.

We only have spiders, snakes, and other normal things that other countries have...like poisonous sea creatures and ones that bite.

No massive African etc pythons like in Florida.


----------



## bianco

R.C. Christian said:


> herewegoagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.c. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i completely agree that the foul creatures should be eaten. They'll make more.
> 
> I got bumped by 1 once in the gulf, and ever since then my name is swiminus minimus when it comes to water where i can't see meh legs. Next month in the bahamas should be an interesting experience for me because as it stands i'd kill every damn 1 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * i was wade fishing off surfside in chest deep water * and had a nice stringer of trout on my belt and a shark decided he wanted em. Bastard dragged me about twenty feet before he bit through the stringer.
> Scared the liven shit out of me!! I'm guessing it was a big bull shark.
> 
> I still dont get the whole "they're going extinct" shit. Every time i go offshore i see a shitload of em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy shit alert ^^^^
Click to expand...


*A very bad idea * ...doing that made you one of those 'sitting ducks'.
You're very lucky to still be alive.

Better off to buy some trout at the fish shop. 

Those Bull Sharks are not to be trifled with;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7uSvQUJTZE]Shark Mauls Navy Diver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bianco

The cull has started.


----------



## bianco

Alfalfa said:


> This isn't about safety, it's about tourism and money.



Seems to be.


----------



## Connery

koshergrl said:


> Screw that. If I'm there, it's my domain.
> 
> And the sharks feel the same.
> 
> Sadly, they don't have the wherewithal to eliminate my species, so my species will win this one.
> 
> They *haven't always hung out there *and eaten humans. They are doing it because they have found a food source. They can return to wherever they hung out before we started hanging there. WE were there first.



Are you suggesting that sharks have not always "hung out" in the water? If so, where did sharks "hung out"?


----------



## bianco

Probably best not to go swimming in Kakadu National Park, there are Bull Sharks there.

But there are also monster crocodiles!

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_*A five-metre crocodile eats a bull shark at Yellow Waters in Kakadu National Park. Picture: Andrew Henderson Source: Herald Sun *

THIS monster crocodile has just proven who's the king of the swamp. 
The 5m saltwater crocodile made mince meat of a bull shark at Kakadu National Park in the Northern Territory.

A bunch of tourists looked on in shock when they saw the croc chomping on the shark at the upper flood plains of the south Alligator River on Saturday morning. _


----------



## Connery

yep







A salt-water crocodile leaps out of a river in Kakadu National Park, Northern Territory, Australia. Tourists on organised boat cruises watch in amazement as saltwater crocs rocket out of the water at mind-boggling speed. The animals' powerful tails allow them to wriggle and push their huge bodies - sometimes weighing over 2,500 lbs and up to six metres long - upwards and out of the water.

Pictures of the day


----------



## Katzndogz

Sharks are necessary sea creatures.  People aren't.   People go into the shark homes and wonder why they aren't treated like guests.


----------



## freedombecki

Because the sharks treat people as supper.


----------



## shart_attack

The Aussies should be more worried about _me_.

We don't just tap your legs:

We hit you at the darkest hour, the time you least expect.


----------

